# Self employed in UK - how to get paid by US Company



## Simon1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello all, 
I am now self employed in the UK, doing a range of programming and web work. I have won a contract to do some coding and design for a US firm. 

I have set up a currency business bank account in the UK. 

My question - the US firm say when they pay a contractor in the US they have to fill out a form that states who theyve paid and puts in their IRS number? for tax purposes. 

In this case - what do they fill in for me? 

Thanks all


----------

